# Would this work for powering up track???



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, I came across an auction for an Aurora 22V power pack........I've been thinking about this......let's say I was building a 4 lane track......in theory, could I use one of these 22V packs PER lane to power the track? I know wall warts aren't the best....but this one says it's 22 volts........ 

Anyhow, I figured I'd ask you guys......just to get your opinions on this matter. Brian :thumbsup:


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

It works Brian, but those Aurora or Tomy wall warts only put out 1/3rd of an amp each.
Not hardly enough power for anything more than a box stock car. 

I have 4 open frame USA made Deltron linear power supplies for sale right now. 20vdc @ 4 amps each. 
I'll let you have them for $20.00 each plus shipping. If you're going to put power to the track, you need amperage! ... L.M.K.
Rocky


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

newbombturk said:


> It works Brian, but those Aurora or Tomy wall warts only put out 1/3rd of an amp each.
> Not hardly enough power for anything more than a box stock car.
> 
> I have 4 open frame USA made Deltron linear power supplies for sale right now. 20vdc @ 4 amps each.
> ...



Rocky, thanks for that info man.........I saw those 22V packs and thought I might have found a cheap way out...... You are right about amps.....gotta have amps.

I would honestly LOVE to buy those supplies from you.....but I simply can't spend that much at all right now. I'm very tight financially at the moment........as I'm currently not working....and it looks like I'll be banging the E-bay gavel for a bit to clear out some unwanted (non-slotcar) junk.....and raising some $$$ for some bills.I do appreciate the offer though man.....


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

For playing around at home 4 wall warts (one per lane) works pretty well.
(At least with TJet type cars)
On my little home track I use a 20v Aurora transformer from the 60's.
But for serious racing you have to have a good power supply...
Scott


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I like the 4 wall wart idea myself. Brian, you've run on my track. I thought the 2 Tyco X-2 wall warts worked pretty well. Mine are rated at 21.8v & 6.3a. What did you think of the way your cars ran on my track? If you can live with that for a while, then go for it. 

I've been trying just to utilize stuff that I already have. The main problem I've had with wall warts is the power surge when one of the cars wipe out. Other than that, most of my cars run satisfactory, even with box stock Tyco controllers. Brian, I thought your Patriot even ran great on my track. The problem is solved (as far as I'm concerned) with each lane having its own power pack. It may not be the ultimate set up, but it does the job. In fact, I would like to get some track skirting and figure out how to hook up 2 more wall warts. Then the two outside lanes could be used, as well.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Captain, I think you mean 6.3 VA? I'd be shocked to see any wallwart smaller than a brick deliver 6.3 amps of current at the rated output voltage.

Powering each lane with a wallwart is a good starting point and a huge improvement over running multiple lanes with a single wallwart. The down sides of the wallwart per lane approach that you'll still have to live with are that your cars will run hotter and your pickups will wear out more quickly. This is because of the high amounts of AC ripple in the output of most wallwarts. But it's still a good starting point.

You can sometimes find refurbished, surplus, and salvage power supplies really cheap. As long as you know the spec's that you need you can keep an eye open for a good deal. I'd say that the following would be some key things to look for:

- Linear power supply***
- Output Voltage: 18V-20V fixed, or variable over that range.
- Output Current: 5A-20A at the full rated voltage.
- Fully current and voltage regulated
- Short Circuit Protected
- Very low AC ripple
- Input voltage/current/frequency matching your utility (120 VAC/60 Hz in North America)

As with anything surplus or salvage, there's a risk in buying it unless you have some sort of return policy that you can live with. Returning a heavy power supply can cost you a few bucks. Some companies like Samlex also sell refurbished units at discount. (http://samlexsite.gssiwebs.com/products/refurbished.htm)

***I prefer linear power supplies to switching mode power supplies for this application because they have less electrical noise and the higher current models tend to be less expensive.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

You are right AFX. I don't know a va from an a. Thanks for the information. One of these days I would like to upgrade to a better power system.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

When I bought and switched to my Tenma 0-20vDC variable voltage with fine tune, variable current up to 5 amps with a high and low amperage setting, regulated power supply with voltage and current meters for $35 including shipping from "I wish I could remember" (it was a used lab equipment supply house) I noticed a big increase in predictability in my cars handling. I am very happy I made the investment.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> Powering each lane with a wallwart is a good starting point and a huge improvement over running multiple lanes with a single wallwart. The down sides of the wallwart per lane approach that you'll still have to live with are that your cars will run hotter and your pickups will wear out more quickly. This is because of the high amounts of AC ripple in the output of most wallwarts. But it's still a good starting point


This is the first time I've heard this. I've been using wall-warts all my life and now I need to re-think my future lay-out power requirements. I never knew this type of power supply was so inefficient as to over-heat and prematurely wear out parts. I would like to change that. I've known about the car batt. set-up and was never comfortable with that in the house with kids. 

Can you or anyone comment on the ways one might consider if trying to have a multi-lane/multi-track layout with powered accessories in the same style as a train layout. 

When I was a kid, I had a huge Lionel power-pack with two large levers on either side. It had lights on it and (reverse?) switches built right in. My memory is foggy on this one, but I thought I could blow the trains whistle from it too. It had a bunch of terminals for wire connections on the front. Can something like that be used? I know the big levers controlled the speed so that's out for the slots, but is there another type or variation?

I like the idea of having a "control board" to run things along with hand controllers for the cars. Is this feasible?

Right now I'm using everything from US trucking with the terminal track to multiple 440 and standard Tyco wall units--all at the same time. I plan on going with the same layout style, except much larger. I know some accessories will be on their own power line, but there has got to be a better way.

AfxToo, when I'm closer to redoing my layout I hope you can help me with some of the great advice you've provide. You sure seem to know your stuff on electrics, which I know very little. Heck, I have trouble getting batteries put in the right way! :freak: 

Thanks for the great info.
Cheers


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*$28 variable power supply*

hi

i have a wizz bang $125 power supply that works great, but i have several tracks, and dont like moving it. i recently bought one of these 2 amp variable power supplys for $28. im planning to use it on a 2 lane artin 1/43 track i want to set up. it was the least expensive variable supply i could find. artin 1/43 run at much lower voltages than HO. and i think 2 amps for 2 lanes is more than enough for stock 1/43 and stock HO cars. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5525937126&fromMakeTrack=true

mike


----------



## slomo (Dec 29, 2003)

Howdy guys, Sometimes you can find a deal here. 

http://www.mpja.com/


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Those $28 units say only 0-12V. Too low for my taste. If HO cars ran fast on 12V then our HO power supply options would be significantly improved. The need for 18-20 volts is what makes HO power supplies so much harder to find and more expensive. 12V power supplies are so easy to find.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

boss9 said:


> Can anyone comment on the ways one might consider if trying to have a multi-lane/multi-track layout with powered accessories in the same style as a train layout.


   

thanks again..


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Any train wiring folks out there?


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Fellas,
I still have 4 open frame USA made Deltron linear power supplies for sale right now. 20vdc @ 4 amps each. 
You guys can have first crack at purchasing them for $20.00 each plus shipping. They will go as a lot as i will not separate them. If you're going to put power to the track, you need amperage! ... L.M.K. , otherwise they go on e-bay next week. 
Rocky


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> I like the 4 wall wart idea myself. Brian, you've run on my track. I thought the 2 Tyco X-2 wall warts worked pretty well. Mine are rated at 21.8v & 6.3a. What did you think of the way your cars ran on my track? If you can live with that for a while, then go for it.
> 
> I've been trying just to utilize stuff that I already have. The main problem I've had with wall warts is the power surge when one of the cars wipe out. Other than that, most of my cars run satisfactory, even with box stock Tyco controllers. Brian, I thought your Patriot even ran great on my track. The problem is solved (as far as I'm concerned) with each lane having its own power pack. It may not be the ultimate set up, but it does the job. In fact, I would like to get some track skirting and figure out how to hook up 2 more wall warts. Then the two outside lanes could be used, as well.



Rodney, I did very much enjoy racing on your track. The Tjets I thought ran VERY well on the power you had......and the magnet cars weren't bad either. You can always shoot more juice to something to make it run stronger.......but sometimes you have to use what you have as well.

Right now dad and I have a decent sized 2 lane oval track set up in our garage (it covers two 32 inch interior doors set end to end). I took two Tyco power track sections and seperated the lanes underneath by cutting with a dremel. One of the track section pieces had to be disconnected from the outside lane....and I soldered a jumper wire to the inside lane to power it. This allows us to run a 2 lane track....with each lane having it's own dedicated Tyco X2 power pack powering it. It's not what I really want to do for my layout......but this works...and allowed dad and I to begin racing in under an hour.

Rodney, if you want me to convert some of those Tyco powered track sections like I did for our oval then let me know.......I'd be glad to do that work for you man. I'm not sure if I have enough Tyco powered sections on hand........if you do then that'd be great.

Rodney,give me a ring when you get a chance bro :thumbsup:


----------

